# Qld Scarby 17Sep12… Elechick Defeats Toona!



## Beekeeper

I was heading home after having quite a fair day, bagging out on snapper, couple of legal tailor, a just undersized jew, and a very small dusky flathead&#8230; was feeling quite mellow and a silly grin kept tugging at my lips&#8230; quite at peace with the world&#8230; not having any fish to clean today, due to releasing all of them&#8230; life's good!

I was thinking that Gary (sweed) perhaps should have tarried a wee while, until the snapper came back on the bite&#8230; Trev could have done a bit of drifting instead of trolling off to Redcliffe&#8230; perhaps they might have caught more snapper.

A radio call from K1 snapped me out of my smartarsedness (?) and back to reality&#8230; Trev had been radioing me for hours, as I had been him as well&#8230; but no radio contact was forthcoming. Finally, when he'd closed the distance, contact came at last.

He didn't sound near as pleased as was I about my good fortune fishing-wise&#8230; matter of fact sounded a little miffed about losing $40 worth of lures&#8230; one to a little tailor, and another to something that threatened to cart him to Moreton Island and back, but its teeth chopped the leader, clean as a whistle!

Not a happy chappy!

I decided to paddle the couple of K's to have a face to face with him. He was just about to try his first drift for the day&#8230; had been trolling since dawn, trying to regain the paddle fitness he'd lost through an enforced lay-off in recent months. I tossed out a couple of soft plastics and drifted with him.

We drifted in slightly different directions and at different paces as well&#8230; quite normal for us&#8230; and after about a kilometre, he headed back for another drift, but I just carried on, this being my last drift, then off home.

I hadn't counted on my extremely pugnacious four inch Electric Chicken Snap-back soft plastic picking on the biggest thing that happened to swim past&#8230;

Quietly fishing with bail-arm open, jerking the 30lb whiplash braid main-line repeatedly with not a lot of conviction, I was snapped out of my reverie by the line suddenly whistling through my fingers! Bail-arms just won't go back over near as quickly as needed in times like these, but finally it did, and the line never even flinched&#8230; just kept on going at the same frightening pace.

Jim thinks, "Big, BIG Snapper! You little ripper!"

I gave a couple of thumps to set the hook, line just kept on going&#8230; great! Wind in the overhead outfit&#8230; that was easy&#8230; everything else OK, get the yak following, losing too much line to play this fish from side on. "Bloody hell! If this is a snapper, it's a monster&#8230; nah! Couldn't be snapper&#8230; too big!"

Following it now, it's still taking line, so crank up the drag and now I'm going as fast as it is&#8230; he's heading just to the right of Trev, so no troubles there&#8230; I call out, "Comin' your way, Trev&#8230; fast!"

He looks up, realised that I was really motoring, then realises further that I'm not paddling! Fish On!!

"Give me a call when you've got it under control Jimbo! What do you reckon it is?"

"OK! I wouldn't have a clue, but it's big and strong!"

Next thing Trev's pedalling at my side&#8230; would you believe, coaching me all the way&#8230; "Don't put it to him too much, Jimbo&#8230; ease off a bit&#8230; gotta be a longtail&#8230; nothing else goes that fast and far&#8230; take it easy, mate&#8230;"

Me? I'm just hanging on&#8230; being carted wherever this fish wants to go&#8230; by this time, I've pumped and wound quite a lot of line back, and just playing a waiting game&#8230; still wondering what the hell is towing me towards Moreton.

Now that I've got all my line back, I can give it a bit of side pressure, and if it rips more line, will follow again to regain line&#8230; everything's going OK.

The fish is coming to the surface quite regularly, but although it's pretty close, identification is still not available. At different angles, I get lots of different thoughts as to what this fish is&#8230; cobia? No&#8230; Spaniard? No&#8230; lasting too long&#8230; Mac Tuna? No&#8230; going too strong too long&#8230; gotta be Longtail!

The fight seems to be heading North now, and Trev's doing nothing but keeping up, so he decides to troll for something better to do&#8230; it wasn't long before he regretted that decision, and me too.

The fish didn't like me getting too close, and dived beneath my yak, out the other side and did a large circle, picking up Trev's line as it went.

That caused alarm in me&#8230; I'd had that trouble the other day with my own second line, and the loose line went up through my rod guides as well&#8230; can't have that happening with this fish! Trev called out to me to cut the line&#8230; that he'd already lost $40 worth of lures and another wouldn't make that much difference&#8230; To me? He could cut the line, but I'm not going to&#8230; I'd never hear the end of that!

The fish seemed to revel in the trouble that was going on above the surface, so did another circle&#8230; that worked OK, so here's another and another! By this time, there was a rather large bunch of grapes around my line, and a hot fish beneath&#8230; what a dilemna!

Trev came alongside on my left, as I was working the fish on the right&#8230; (port and starboard sides if you prefer) and he began cutting line to try and clear the mess&#8230; by this time, I began hand-lining, as I couldn't wind line in without taking Trev's line through the guides as well.

Have you ever tried to handline a Tuna? With braid? I wouldn't recommend it to anybody, but here I was, doing exactly that!!! Trev offered me a pair of heavy gloves, but I discounted that as I was too bloody busy at the time.

Finally I was handling the 30lb Nitlon Fleurocarbon leader&#8230; about three metres of it&#8230; Trev, right up against me said he had three wraps around each of his hands, (with his gloves on) had cut the line and all was OK.

Around then, I had a mental picture of this fish getting sharked, and the line ripping through my hands&#8230; Trevor with three wraps over each gloved hand being hauled out of his yak, pushing me out of mine and all four of us in the water at the same time&#8230;

Grisly thought&#8230; but it could happen!

The Tuna during all this drama, had been swimming in ever decreasing circles just a couple of arm lengths away&#8230; smaller and smaller, and finally came up, absolutely spent!

I called for the gaff, and my assistant duly handed it to me (just like at the surgery) and dicking about a bit trying for a mouth shot, I finally slipped it in its mouth, sunk the hook, and hauled it over the side&#8230; Thank Gawd for that!!!

I have the idea that K1 was about as relieved as was I, that his line hadn't caused this fish to be lost.

Whew!

Trev stowed the fish away in his yak, and he pedalled, I paddled, we both piddled along the way&#8230; then I hit the shore to have Mark the plumber give me a hand to carry my yak to the car.

I told him that Trev was holding my catch in his yak, so he came down to have a gander&#8230; was most impressed, and even more so when told how I hand-lined it at the death.

We measured it against the rule I have on the side of the yak, and 1200cm was the length&#8230; Prior to this, Trev said his was bigger than mine, but after measuring it, he said that his wasn't bigger than mine after all&#8230; in another post some time back about things not being as they seem, he said he only had a one incher&#8230; I have mixed feelings about that.

Any way&#8230; it is the biggest fish I've caught&#8230; you've gotta be happy with that!

Piccies were taken, and off home&#8230; to clean fish after releasing fish all day&#8230; but this one wouldn't have survived&#8230; it had nothing left when it came up&#8230; absolutely nothing!

I hung around to help Trev with his yak, and he came home to show me how another AKFFer carves up tuna for the table.

And to top it all off&#8230; I misplaced my scales, so couldn't weigh it! Bummer!

Take a look at the photo of the soft plastics&#8230; the bottom one, ZMan paddle tail, which caught a 72cm snapper earlier on&#8230; the one at the top obviously the one that picked on the toona, and the middle one, what it looked like prior to going to war.

Gutsy little sod, eh?

Tight lines, Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper

Comin' up, Indie... Trev's about to do it. They were all on his camera.
Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Beekeeper said:


> I was heading home after having quite a fair day, bagging out on snapper, couple of legal tailor, a just undersized jew, and a very small dusky flathead&#8230; was feeling quite mellow and a silly grin kept tugging at my lips&#8230; quite at peace with the world&#8230; not having any fish to clean today, due to releasing all of them&#8230; life's good!
> 
> I was thinking that Gary (sweed) perhaps should have tarried a wee while, until the snapper came back on the bite&#8230; Trev could have done a bit of drifting instead of trolling off to Redcliffe&#8230; perhaps they might have caught more snapper.
> 
> A radio call from K1 snapped me out of my smartarsedness (?) and back to reality&#8230; Trev had been radioing me for hours, as I had been him as well&#8230; but no radio contact was forthcoming. Finally, when he'd closed the distance, contact came at last.
> 
> He didn't sound near as pleased as was I about my good fortune fishing-wise&#8230; matter of fact sounded a little miffed about losing $40 worth of lures&#8230; one to a little tailor, and another to something that threatened to cart him to Moreton Island and back, but its teeth chopped the leader, clean as a whistle!
> 
> Not a happy chappy!
> 
> I decided to paddle the couple of K's to have a face to face with him. He was just about to try his first drift for the day&#8230; had been trolling since dawn, trying to regain the paddle fitness he'd lost through an enforce lay-off in recent months. I tossed out a couple of soft plastics and drifted with him.
> 
> We drifted in slightly different directions and at different paces as well&#8230; quite normal for us&#8230; and after about a kilometre, he headed back for another drift, but I just carried on, this being my last drift, then off home.
> 
> I hadn't counted on my extremely pugnacious four inch Electric Chicken Snap-back soft plastic picking on the biggest thing that happened to swim past&#8230;
> 
> Quietly fishing with bail-arm open, jerking the 30lb whiplash braid main-line repeatedly with not a lot of conviction, I was snapped out of my reverie by the line suddenly whistling through my fingers! Bail-arms just won't go back over near as quickly as needed in times like these, but finally it did, and the line never even flinched&#8230; just kept on going at the same frightening pace.
> 
> Jim thinks, "Big, BIG Snapper! You little ripper!"
> 
> I gave a couple of thumps to set the hook, line just kept on going&#8230; great! Wind in the overhead outfit&#8230; that was easy&#8230; everything else OK, get the yak following, losing too much line to play this fish from side on. "Bloody hell! If this is a snapper, it's a monster&#8230; nah! Couldn't be snapper&#8230; too big!"
> 
> Following it now, it's still taking line, so crank up the drag and now I'm going as fast as it is&#8230; he's heading just to the right of Trev, so no troubles there&#8230; I call out, "Comin' your way, Trev&#8230; fast!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beekeeper goes to the Port of Brisbane (can't make his mind where he's going)*
> 
> He looks up, realised that I was really motoring, then realises further that I'm not paddling! Fish On!!
> 
> "Give me a call when you've got it under control Jimbo! What do you reckon it is?"
> 
> "OK! I wouldn't have a clue, but it's big and strong!"
> 
> Next thing Trev's pedalling at my side&#8230; would you believe, coaching me all the way&#8230; "Don't put it to him too much, Jimbo&#8230; ease off a bit&#8230; gotta be a longtail&#8230; nothing else goes that fast and far&#8230; take it easy, mate&#8230;"
> 
> Me? I'm just hanging on&#8230; being carted wherever this fish wants to go&#8230; by this time, I've pumped and wound quite a lot of line back, and just playing a waiting game&#8230; still wondering what the hell is towing me towards Moreton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Jimbo leaves the coast for a trip to Moreton Island*
> 
> Now that I've got all my line back, I can give it a bit of side pressure, and if it rips more line, will follow again to regain line&#8230; everything's going OK.
> 
> The fish is coming to the surface quite regularly, but although it's pretty close, identification is still not available. At different angles, I get lots of different thoughts as to what this fish is&#8230; cobia? No&#8230; Spaniard? No&#8230; lasting too long&#8230; Mac Tuna? No&#8230; going too strong too long&#8230; gotta be Longtail!
> 
> The fight seems to be heading North now, and Trev's doing nothing but keeping up, so he decides to troll for something better to do&#8230; it wasn't long before he regretted that decision, and me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Now going to Bribie Island - a well travelled tourist!*
> 
> The fish didn't like me getting too close, and dived beneath my yak, out the other side and did a large circle, picking up Trev's line as it went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A sighting of Jimbo's travelling companion*
> 
> That caused alarm in me&#8230; I'd had that trouble the other day with my own second line, and the loose line went up through my rod guides as well&#8230; can't have that happening with this fish! Trev called out to me to cut the line&#8230; that he'd already lost $40 worth of lures and another wouldn't make that much difference&#8230; To me? He could cut the line, but I'm not going to&#8230; I'd never hear the end of that!
> 
> The fish seemed to revel in the trouble that was going on above the surface, so did another circle&#8230; that worked OK, so here's another and another! By this time, there was a rather large bunch of grapes around my line, and a hot fish beneath&#8230; what a dilemna!
> 
> Trev came alongside on my left, as I was working the fish on the right&#8230; (port and starboard sides if you prefer) and he began cutting line to try and clear the mess&#8230; by this time, I began hand-lining, as I couldn't wind line in without taking Trev's line through the guides as well.
> 
> Have you ever tried to handline a Tuna? With braid? I wouldn't recommend it to anybody, but here I was, doing exactly that!!! Trev offered me a pair of heavy gloves, but I discounted that as I was too bloody busy at the time.
> 
> Finally I was handling the 30lb Nitlon Fleurocarbon leader&#8230; about three metres of it&#8230; Trev, right up against me said he had three wraps around each of his hands, (with his gloves on) had cut the line and all was OK.
> 
> Around then, I had a mental picture of this fish getting sharked, and the line ripping through my hands&#8230; Trevor with three wraps over each gloved had being hauled out of his yak, pushing me out of mine and all four of us in the water at the same time&#8230; (Drama queen - though now I think of it, it could have happened, cause the shark shield wasn't on at that stage).
> 
> Grisly thought&#8230; but it could happen!
> 
> The Tuna during all this drama, had been swimming in ever decreasing circles just a couple of arm lengths away&#8230; smaller and smaller, and finally came up, absolutely spent!
> 
> I called for the gaff, and my assistant duly handed it to me (just like at the surgery) and dicking about a bit trying for a mouth shot, I finally slipped it in its mouth, sunk the hook, and hauled it over the side&#8230; Thank Gawd for that!!!
> 
> I have the idea that K1 was about as relieved as was I, that his line hadn't caused this fish to be lost.
> 
> Whew!
> 
> Trev stowed the fish away in his yak, and he pedalled, I paddled, we both piddled along the way&#8230; then I hit the shore to have Mark the plumber give me a hand to carry my yak to the car.
> 
> I told him that Trev was holding my catch in his yak, so he came down to have a gander&#8230; was most impressed, and even more so when told how I hand-lined it at the death.
> 
> We measured it against the rule I have on the side of the yak, and 1200cm was the length&#8230; Prior to this, Trev said his was bigger than mine, but after measuring it, he said that his wasn't bigger than mine after all&#8230; in another post some time back about things not being as they seem, he said he only had a one incher&#8230; I have mixed feelings about that.
> 
> *Anyway&#8230; it is the biggest fish I've caught&#8230; you've gotta be happy with that!*
> 
> Piccies were taken, and off home&#8230; to clean fish after releasing fish all day&#8230; but this one wouldn't have survived&#8230; it had nothing left when it came up&#8230; absolutely nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Smile with grimace (heck this thing's heavy)!*
> 
> I hung around to help Trev with his yak, and he came home to show me how another AKFFer carves up tuna for the table.
> 
> And to top it all off&#8230; I misplaced my scales, so couldn't weigh it! Bummer!
> 
> Take a look at the photo of the soft plastics&#8230; the bottom one, ZMan paddle tail, which caught a 72cm snapper earlier on&#8230; the one at the top obviously the one that picked on the toona, and the middle one, what it looked like prior to going to war.
> 
> Gutsy little sod, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks big. But Jimbo's only 5 foot*.
> 
> Tight lines, Jimbo


Photos by K1

trev


----------



## paulo

well done jimbo. A 1.2m longy is a great fish.


----------



## Guest

Nice work Jimbo. Seems that the one that got away last week came back eh?


----------



## killer

Well done Jim, great fish.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Dodge

That second picture of the yak trailing a wake behind during the fight shows the enjoyment you were having Jim, a great outcome mate.


----------



## Darwin

That is real fish! It can be your outboard 

Darwin


----------



## badmotorfinger

Old dudes killing it in QLD. Very envious.


----------



## kayakone

One hour five minutes (give or take a few seconds). Would have been more, no doubt, if the line tangle hadn't happened, and a struggle between a 15 kg fish and a 70 kg weakling had not ensued. 

trev


----------



## kayakone

badmotorfinger said:


> Old dudes killing it in QLD. Very envious.


Grey power BMF. Get used to it. We have nothing else to do between macrame lessons.

One hour five minutes (give or take a few seconds). Would have been more, no doubt, if the line tangle hadn't happened, and a struggle between a 15 kg fish and a 70 kg weakling had not ensued.  We had plan B.

Duuuhhhhhh. What was that Jimbo, I've forgotten?? :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Guest

well done jimbo that fish is almost as big as you


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Jimbo that's all just gold, one of your most memorable fishing adventures I'll bet. I can't get over how big that tuna is.


----------



## ben123

Awesome stuff Jim, very jealous!!


----------



## Scott

Awesome fish guys. I will say guys as it seemed to be a bit of a team effort.


----------



## glenndini

And it wasn't caught on a koolie minnow! Good work Jimbo (despite Trev's best efforts).


----------



## paulsod

One week, Jim, One week. 
You could have at least gave Trevor one full week to shine before heartlessly stomping over his heart with a bigger fish, Again. :lol: 
Congrats on the Tuna mate, she is a beauty that a lot of us would have love to caught.
Looks like she was bled, hopefully straight away. Makes a difference to the flesh.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## kayakone

paulsod said:


> One week, Jim, One week.
> You could have at least gave Trevor one full week to shine before heartlessly stomping over his heart with a bigger fish, Again. :lol:
> Congrats on the Tuna mate, she is a beauty that a lot of us would have love to caught.
> Looks like she was bled, hopefully straight away. Makes a difference to the flesh.
> Cheers
> Paul


Yep Paul, not even a week. Wily old fox. That grin!

Today was a little different....though the same plan. I just troll (usually for nada), while Jim drifts SP's for snapper and extras, like tuna. After 2 Koolies were bitten off on Monday, I thought I'd better gear up with something they couldn't bite off.










*Big sucker of an HB - 190 mm Koolie Minnow BRL (big round lip)* This is 200 mm long!

The plan was that only a jewie will grab that. Wrong, as I found out quite a while after a strong run, this....










Note the line of the _ampullea of Lorenzini _between the mouth and the eye (electro chemical sensors).
Woops! *There is nowhere to put my feet....*










Flake...yum yum, and in to get it on ice.  
An hour later another decent strike, that soon turned to weight only, until yakside that is. Even yummier.










Now a warning to keepers of estuary cod: Do NOT stick your fingers anywhere near a cod's mouth (dozens of backward facing sharp teeth), NOR in the gills, where sharp gill rakers will shred your fingers. This is a lip grips only fish (or net or gaff).










A few kms later I heard the sweet sound and returned a 40 cm snapper that hit a small HB. Later on as the NE'er picked up his twin was kept for dinner, errrr, ummm, or is that snapper, flake, cod or tuna. Eeenie meenie mynie mo.










Getting some fitness back with all the paddling...have to see the Noosa Yakkers and/or the Palmy guys and see what this 'sand monster' looks like. :shock:

trev


----------



## Nanga59

Jimbo

I can't work out what is is. Why you two kids have all the fun out there and for the rest of us it seems like hard work to catch anything near worth bragging about.
Just gaggin . . . well done again on such a cracker of a day out in the playground.

Cheers John


----------



## Alby

Well done Jim and Trev! Now that's got me motivated! Awesome fish, great report....what more could we want.
Hope to see you out there some day soon.
I might actually hit the water this weekend...I guess Sunday looks the better day although Saturday is my _"allowed to go fishing day"_. Tides and winds used to rule when I could go fishing......now it's grandkids! Luckily I enjoy the sailing anyway.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## kayakone

Good to hear from you Alby.

None of the tuna have been showing on the surface. I caught mine on a 5" paddletail, while trolling slowly with a 1/2 oz jighead, Jimbo on a 4" electric chicken while drifting for snapper. Last year there were heaps showing on the surface, even leaping.

How's your shoulder?

I can feel a Cape Moreton trip coming on.....

trev


----------



## outbackAl

Good work on the tuna guys, I catch allot of these fish and never get sick of them whether that be from yak or boat. Both your fish were a good size and above average in size for this years run of fish. Average size this year (for me anyway) has been around 108-109 cm and around 12-13 kg, out of 20 + fish the biggest went 110 cm and smallest 107 cm .

Funny you should say you haven't seen them much on the surface this year, I've seen a heap and caught a heap this year and all were on the surface. I think you guys fish further North than I do as I fish pretty much the same days as you guys as I can always see Jim's zook parked in the carpark at Scarby but I rarely see you around where I'm fishing.

The most reliable area to find them and target them on a regular basis is generally between Osbourne Pt and Suttons, sometimes they are in really close, other times you have to search a bit wider, time of day and tide phase are important but it's taken me a while to work that out so I'll keep that one to myself ;-) .

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Alby

Hi Trev
RH shoulder's great now..........LH shoulder started to feel like it was going the same way a couple of weeks ago (scared the sh*t out of me!), so I got straight to the Osteo.....more visits to come, but I'm sure by getting onto it early I can prevent it completely freezing. It was about 4 months in before I did anything for the RH one (thinking it would just get better), by then it was just about stuffed.
Thanks for the tuna tip. 
Yep, keen for a Moreton trip.
)
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Ado

kayakone said:


> We have nothing else to do between macrame lessons.


 :lol:

What a great tale and even better telling.
I wonder if live baiting off Dalmeny would work.....


----------



## actionsurf

Gebbeezuz Jimbo. What a corker of a Toona !!! Reddy's going off.


----------



## Beekeeper

paulsod said:


> One week, Jim, One week.
> You could have at least gave Trevor one full week to shine before heartlessly stomping over his heart with a bigger fish, Again. :lol:
> Congrats on the Tuna mate, she is a beauty that a lot of us would have love to caught.
> Looks like she was bled, hopefully straight away. Makes a difference to the flesh.
> Cheers
> Paul


Bugger him, Paul... he comes into my area, gets me to show him how to fish, then tries to take over!!! Some gratitude, eh? That's why I wear those gum-boots... they're to stomp all over K1's efforts. 

My better half, Helen, cooked a few tuna steaks... I can tell you right now... we'll be eating lots cooked that way with salad... it was delightful! much better than I'd expected.



Scott said:


> Awesome fish guys. I will say guys as it seemed to be a bit of a team effort.


Scott... I prefer that the other team member actually helps, not hinders... I was doin' OK until Trev chucked out a line as well... then all hell busted loose! It was one of those situations that were awfully serious at the time, but something to laugh about after it all worked out OK.



outbackAl said:


> Good work on the tuna guys, I catch allot of these fish and never get sick of them whether that be from yak or boat. Both your fish were a good size and above average in size for this years run of fish. Average size this year (for me anyway) has been around 108-109 cm and around 12-13 kg, out of 20 + fish the biggest went 110 cm and smallest 107 cm .
> 
> Funny you should say you haven't seen them much on the surface this year, I've seen a heap and caught a heap this year and all were on the surface. I think you guys fish further North than I do as I fish pretty much the same days as you guys as I can always see Jim's zook parked in the carpark at Scarby but I rarely see you around where I'm fishing.
> 
> The most reliable area to find them and target them on a regular basis is generally between Osbourne Pt and Suttons, sometimes they are in really close, other times you have to search a bit wider, time of day and tide phase are important but it's taken me a while to work that out so I'll keep that one to myself ;-) .
> 
> Cheers, Al


20+ longtails!!! Wow! Do you specifically target them, Al, or just chase them when the opportunity arises? That's a lot of tuna, man! This one was only the second in my whole fishing life! and it was not fished for, just picked up a stray soft plastic that bit back!



Wrassemagnet said:


> Jimbo that's all just gold, one of your most memorable fishing adventures I'll bet. I can't get over how big that tuna is.


When we saw it during the fight, Jim, it didn't look very big at all... and it kept coming to the surface, so we sighted it plenty of times, but still found it hard to identify it as a longtail. It wasn't until we measured it against the rule that we realised it's real length. The first one I caught some time back took me an hour and a half to land, and was just under 1100mm.

When Trev wrote "We have nothing else to do between macrame lessons." what he neglected to say was that we teach the macrame ;-) , and when the weather's OK we just hop in the yaks and sock it to the fish. 

Thanks for all the comments, fellers... appreciated

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper

I just finished reading Lazybuggers report on his lovely snapper... he mentioned a jelly-fish being caught on his line at one stage... jogged my memory slightly... when I was being towed swiftly around Scarby waters on Monday, my braid line sliced through a jelly along the way.

I'd forgotten that incident until LB's report... bits of jelly fell off all over... then I was towed off outa there!

The bay's full of jellies right now, and Hobie craft are hitting lots of them with their Mirage Drives.

I can't remember the old blue jellies being as big as they are right now. Has anybody else noticed this?

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Nup No blue ones, but green and red jellies there the other day.

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... AA&dur=585

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Aw&dur=565

Seriously, click on the next button a few times in this URL:

http://ocean.nationalgeographic.com/oce ... jellyfish/

trev


----------



## outbackAl

Hey Jim,

Yes I specifically target them off Redcliffe through the cooler months once I start seeing them getting around, have been chasing them from the boat all around the bay for close on 20 years and have always found them in close to Reddy through the cooler months . Haven't had a boat for 18 months though so I've had to adjust to catching them from the yak, they can be a bit harder to catch due to the speed they travel so I don't catch the numbers I do from a boat but gee they are fun from the yak.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Beekeeper

Alby said:


> Hi Trev
> RH shoulder's great now..........LH shoulder started to feel like it was going the same way a couple of weeks ago (scared the sh*t out of me!), so I got straight to the Osteo.....more visits to come, but I'm sure by getting onto it early I can prevent it completely freezing. It was about 4 months in before I did anything for the RH one (thinking it would just get better), by then it was just about stuffed.
> Thanks for the tuna tip.
> Yep, keen for a Moreton trip.
> )
> Cheers
> Alby


Alby... I've had frozen shoulder a couple of times in the past... first the right, then some years later, the left shoulder... not to be recommended to even your worst enemy, let alone a friend.

I had a blood test and asked could they check if I'd had Ross River Fever, and the results came back positive. An aquaintance had experienced frozen shoulder and it was attributed to RRF.

Just wondering if that might be the case with you?

Hope to see you on the water some time...

Jimbo


----------

